# Signature Paperwhite stuck in boot loop



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My new paperwhite is driving me bonkers. I was trying to download a book that I purchased some time ago and it just would not work. It kept saying it was queued up, then ready to open - but when I tapped on it the process would repeat.
I switched to downloaded instead of all and it was not there.
Went to manage content and devices on computer and tried to send it - no joy there either.
Decided there must be a pending update or something since it was being stupid and tried to restart it. Now I have a constant loop on boy under tree and it will not actually start up. Just tree screen, flicker, tree screen, flicker etc.
I have never had a kindle do this before. Not sure what else I can do except try holding down the power button forever to see if it will actually restart.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It is beyond help according to Amazon.
Warranty replacement should arrive this week.
Can you deregister a kindle that won't actually turn on?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You can go to MYC&D to deregister it, so Amazon will know, but whether the fact that you've done it will actually get through to the device is another matter. 

I had a similar thing happen with my new PW. I had one book which downloaded OK but then tried to download again - it said it was queued and partially downloaded when in fact on the next page it showed it 100% downloaded and I was able to open it even as it said it was downloading the second copy. I had to restart the Kindle to clear it.

Also, when I tried to open a free book that I've had since my very first Kindle it wouldn't open but the screen would flash and the Kindle would restart itself. A couple of times it restarted again as soon as it had finished and I worried it would just keep going but luckily it didn't. After the second time that happened I just decided to delete the book permanently from my account and thankfully it hasn't happened with any other books.

Other than those two instances it's been fine, but I've never had either of those things happen before, so maybe these new Kindles still have a few glitches. Hopefully future updates will stabilise them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy to hear their sending a replacement for you.

The only glitch I've had is that once or twice it's randomly registered touches that aren't. Usually it starts increasing and decreasing font size. If I let it sit until it stops, I can then touch the screen but it starts again. I did a hard restart with the power button and that fixed it. Usually it happened right after opening the cover to read so I interpret the issue as the auto-on feature being confused.

Even on my older kindle -- I'm thinking specifically of my Oasis -- I've had downloads glitch. Sometimes the book shows up but is also showing as downloading. The phantom copy is just taking up screen space -- you can't actually do anything with it. A restart has always cleared it, however.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

This is definitely the first time I have had something weird happen that a restart has not fixed.
It is still here on my table with the picture of the kid under the tree. The screen appears to be lit, so maybe it will run itself down at some point.
Good thing I have backup Kindles!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you try the hard restart? (I'm sure you did .... but your first post seemed to indicate you hadn't yet .....)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I tried, but holding down the power button really does nothing - even with Amazon on the phone. 
It ran the battery down so I plugged it in to try again this morning hoping to get it working long enough to properly deregister it. But as soon as it got a little charge it was back at the tree screen minus the loading bar.
I have been using my previous paperwhite with my voyage and both oasis models charged. It had the most charge off the shelf.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that's definitely not right!  

Sounds like a replacement is the best thing. It's too bad you can't reset it to factory before you send it back .... but at least deregistering via manage your devices is possible. On the plus side, if you can't even get it to turn on, it's unlikely anyone else can and do anything nefarious if it goes astray in transit.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Well my replacement arrived yesterday. I am a little disappointed that it is a refurb instead of a new one, but I guess that can't be helped and as long as it works, I'm mostly happy. And it picks up the existing warranty so it's good through this coming November.
What was really upsetting was forgetting that it comes with the older software so for a glorious 15 minutes or so I had the 7 titles on the screen at once in library view before it "improved" itself and went to 5...


----------



## genuinkeys (11 mo ago)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, that's definitely not right!
> 
> Sounds like a replacement is the best thing. It's too bad you can't reset it to factory before you send it back .... but at least deregistering via manage your devices is possible. On the plus side, if you can't even get it to turn on, it's unlikely anyone else can and do anything nefarious if it goes astray in transit.


Even on my older kindle -- I'm thinking specifically of my Oasis -- I've had downloads glitch. Sometimes the book shows up but is also showing as downloading. The phantom copy is just taking up screen space -- you can't actually do anything with it. A restart has always cleared it, however.


----------

